# Ionia County Opens Roads to ORV's



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

The Ionia County Board approved an ORV Ordinance on 2-22-2015. Below is a link to the draft version that was adopted.

http://www.ioniacounty.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/ORV-Ordinance-Revised-v5.pdf

If anyone needs a copy of all open counties with links to their ordinances, shoot me a PM with your e-mail address, and let me know if you want the MS WORD version or the PDF.

Steve


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Having a mirror attached to the ORV is something that I have not seen in other ordinances, but it makes sense.


----------

